# Crufts sabbed by Cambridge sabs



## Cinnamontoast (10 March 2015)

Utterly hilarious! They sabbed the rescue stand and went on about the disgrace of dogs being used to exploit/kill wildlife, even though KC registered foxhounds are far removed from the working packs. They went on to protest at the hog roast stand as the queue wound round them and hoped that people would go for the vegan options available instead. Absolutely hysterical! 

The bloke removed from the best in show presentation was a known sab from 'oop north', known for trying to get into the papers. :rolleyes3:


----------



## LittleRooketRider (10 March 2015)

Peope are entitled to their opinions...but their behaviour is ridiculous!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 March 2015)

Have to be careful what I say on here, it appears I have a stalker! :biggrin3: *Waves*


----------



## LittleRooketRider (12 March 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Have to be careful what I say on here, it appears I have a stalker! :biggrin3: *Waves*
		
Click to expand...

???


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 March 2015)

Have pm'd you.


----------



## Dry Rot (13 March 2015)

I don't like to spoil other people's harmless fun but I have a certain sympathy with anyone who sabs Crufts'.

The breed standards for working dogs are apparently intended as guides to demonstrate what a dog should be like to do a job -- but almost without exception the show versions of the working dogs can't do it and there will be separate working lines. No trainer of working dogs would ever consider taking on a show fox hound (for example) to hunt foxes nor a show greyhound to win a race. So the whole thing is based on a lie.

The worst part is that they are opposed to any form of working trial which gives dogs a real test of working ability but design and bend the rules so even the show dogs can win. That is simply dishonest and the KC is basically corrupt.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (13 March 2015)

Dry Rot said:



			I agree with you points about the KC, but that just highlights the stupidity of the 'sabs', those 'foxhounds' at crufts have 8ugger all to do with hunting, which makes their claims of opposing the 'exploitation' of dogs to kill other animals irrelevent. They make no claim abot opposing the showing of dogs etc. And qute frankly their attempts to stop/prevent people form eating the hog roast is ridiculous, I am quite sure in this day and age people are more than aware of the potential background of their food btu that a) doesn't mean that pig was cruelly treated and b) there is a thing called freedom of choice- those people have chosen to eat meat just as they have chosen not to, I'm sure the would infuriated and claim persecution for their 'beliefs' if it was the other way round.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dry Rot (13 March 2015)

Oh, I agree! There was an interesting documentary following some protesters on TV last night. I suspect that what they were protesting about is totally irrelevant. They just get a buzz from attracting attention. Others sky dive. Or ride horses. Or work dogs.  Provided it harms no one, there are no objections from me and occasionally people need to be made to stop and think. One of the protesters (on TV) mentioned that excluding females from voting was once considered not only acceptable but necessary. Ideas do change. And I'd rather see a good peaceful protest than a pile of bricks in the Tate Gallery!


----------

